# Teacup Sets



## debodun (Sep 13, 2020)

I've decided to part with a few items from my teacup collection. I'll be putting them out for my next yard sale. Anyone want to hazard a guess if I'll sell any?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 13, 2020)

Deb, those are all so pretty! I don't know if anybody will buy them, but they are beautiful.

My mother collected teacups and passed them down to me. Because I've downsized and then downsized again and then again, they've already been passed on to DD. Most of them were paired with a matching teapot, and she has them displayed in a glass front cabinet. I can't imagine that DGD will ever want them

Back in the day, we'd actually serve tea when we had company so the teacups that were collected were also used.

Gosh, "when we had company..." We actually arranged in advance to "call on" friends and neighbors, usually in the early afternoon and only during the week, visited, caught up on the neighborhood news (aka gossip!), served tea with cake or petit fours. Haven't thought of that in a long, long time. I so looked forward to those visits at our house because my mother would let me set up my little table and chairs with my own tea pot and cup.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 13, 2020)

debodun said:


> I've decided to part with a few items from my teacup collection. I'll be putting them out for my next yard sale. Anyone want to hazard a guess if I'll sell any?
> 
> View attachment 122430View attachment 122431


Oh so very beautiful!

Yes! I have faith that some will sell.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 13, 2020)

Hopefully, you will sell some. Many people like having a nice selection of cups & saucers. My daughter kept several of her grandmother's, but I was disappointed she didn't want the Country Roses set with the teapot. They're long gone now .. Value Village. I hope whoever bought them is enjoying them.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 13, 2020)

I had a friend who collected them if they were made in Occupied Japan.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 13, 2020)

My grandmother collected odd/individual bone china trios and enjoyed matching the various patterns to her guests or watching which ones they chose for themselves.

They still sell at the local flea market if they are priced low.

_Stack 'em deep and sell 'em cheap! _

Good luck!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 13, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I had a friend who collected them if they were made in Occupied Japan.


I had _*one*_ ornament .. a dog .. made in Occupied Japan. Gave it away with my entire collection.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 13, 2020)

They are all beautiful and I hope you sell some.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2020)

*@debodun What does the cup say...top picture, back row, 4th from left ? *


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2020)

I love to look at china cups and saucers, my grandmother only ever served tea in china cups. Tea tastes so much better in them too...but it gets cold very quickly.  I wouldn't have the space to collect any tho'..but that collection is lovely Deb..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 13, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I love to look at china cups and saucers, my grandmother only ever served tea in china cups. Tea tastes so much better in them too...but it gets cold very quickly.  I wouldn't have the space to collect any tho'..but that collection is lovely Deb..


I was always so honored to be served tea in a real china cup that it never had a chance to get cold!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 14, 2020)

Cup trivia.

I've read that serving tea in bone china cups was a subtle symbol of wealth and status.

In the days before bone china and central heating, milk was poured into a cold teacup first and then the hot tea was added.  Adding the milk first helped to temper the hot tea and prevent the cold cup from cracking.

When bone china was introduced that was no longer necessary.  Pouring the scalding hot tea directly into the delicate cups and then adding the cold milk was a way of showing that the hostess could afford the highest quality most expensive household goods.


----------



## debodun (Sep 14, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> *@debodun What does the cup say...top picture, back row, 4th from left ? *



I photographed it again, but it is turned around from the first photo. It says "Happy Birthday Sister". Here it is individually:


----------



## Knight (Sep 14, 2020)

Selling is always possible. There just might be someone that would want the entire collection. Have you thought about what you would ask for price wise for the entire collection?

I'm thinking while those are really nice, not having a full set of any of those, other than being really nice those aren't functional for everyday use.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 14, 2020)

Knight said:


> Selling is always possible. There just might be someone that would want the entire collection. Have you thought about what you would ask for price wise for the entire collection?
> 
> I'm thinking while those are really nice, not having a full set of any of those, other than being really nice those aren't functional for everyday use.


Yes they are! Where is it written that all the teacups being used at the same time must match?


----------



## debodun (Sep 14, 2020)

Some people collect individual cups & saucers, like my collection. There are 29 matched cups and saucers and also a big box of unmatched items (see photo). I was planning to sell the matched sets individually for $2 to $4 each (average $3 apiece), and the box of assorted ones for $25. I'd take $100 if someone wanted to take the whole kaboodle.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 14, 2020)

Those would be a crafter's dream! 

They'd also be cute party favors, filled with whatever, cellophane wrapped and tied with a tiny satin ribbon, instead of "goodie" bags. 

Like Bugs Bunny, my super brain is coagulatin'.


----------



## debodun (Sep 14, 2020)

Yeah, but who's gonna shell out 100 bucks for a bunch of teacups? People just see the bottom line and don't realize thay are paying just over $2 apiece. I was at a sale with my mom once and they wanted $10 to $15 apiece for their sets and that was like 25 years ago. But back then more people were collecting things.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 14, 2020)

True, Deb. It seems that the collectible craze is gone. I think it's because younger people prefer to travel light, having seen the economy circle the drain in 2008 (and repeating itself today) and finding themselves educated, degreed, and with careers as baristas now. Note how rarely we see those postcards  for collectibles in magazines and coupon flyers anymore. 

With those teacups, I'm seeing somebody with a steady hand and good experience with a drill making a tiny hole in the bottom and turning one into a little flowerpot. Or three, four or five strung by their handles with invisible fishing line into a delicate windchime...obviously for a porch or sheltered spot that only gets a slight breeze.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 14, 2020)

debodun said:


> Yeah, but who's gonna shell out 100 bucks for a bunch of teacups? People just see teh bottom line and don't realize thay are paying just over $2 apiece. I was at a sale with my mom once and they wanted $10 to $15 apiece for their sets and that was like 25 years ago. But back then more people were collecting things.


Back when people appreciated quality.

Today, people would rather drop-in at their favourite IKEA location, pick up a set of disposable dishes, and when they get dirty, toss 'em.

Honestly, Deb, I think $100 for the collection is high, but seeing the collection go bye-byes for $25, I think would be a good deal for both seller and buyer.


----------



## Knight (Sep 14, 2020)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Yes they are! Where is it written that all the teacups being used at the same time must match?


No where that I know of. Just reflecting on why useful items are sold in sets. Of course if one has space & likes "stuff" to keep clean & look nice more power to them.


----------



## Knight (Sep 14, 2020)

debodun said:


> Yeah, but who's gonna shell out 100 bucks for a bunch of teacups? People just see the bottom line and don't realize thay are paying just over $2 apiece. I was at a sale with my mom once and they wanted  and that was like 25 years ago. But back then more people were collecting things.



$10 to $15 apiece for their sets. Sets as opposed to random. I guess it's just me but trying to find a use for some odd piece of something is a waste of time & money. I like functional instead of cluttering up our home with "stuff".


----------

